# Buddy Belt disaster!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The other night we had just gotten back from a walk when Prince had his accident. In the midst of getting him into the car I left Sapphire's new (only worn three times) Buddy Belt on. Well, I came home from the ordeal with Prince to find she had chewed through her Buddy Belt. :foxes15: It worked very well on walks and the size two fit perfectly. I had ordered the matching leash earlier that morning. So my question is, if I order another Buddy Belt I know it cannot be left on BUT do you think I could spray it with that bitter apple stuff as a deterrent? I wouldn't even think of ordering another but I got the leash off eBay and it is on the way. I loved the crystals on the light pink but if I get another Buddy Belt it will as basic as I can get!!! I couldn't believe this happened on the same night I spent time at the emergency vet with Prince!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL BG chewed off one of Sonny's I left on. I left it on after his surgery (neuter) to make it easy on him for potty breaks picking up etc. Thankfully it was just a puppia but the Diva did not approve. 

I would try a little of the spray on the damaged one to see if it harms the leather. I would also contact BB to see if their is a warranty etc. Not sure if she chewed through it but no harm in asking.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> LOL BG chewed off one of Sonny's I left on. I left it on after his surgery (neuter) to make it easy on him for potty breaks picking up etc. Thankfully it was just a puppia but the Diva did not approve.
> 
> I would try a little of the spray on the damaged one to see if it harms the leather. I would also contact BB to see if their is a warranty etc. Not sure if she chewed through it but no harm in asking.


All the way through one leg hole!!!! My husband was home and I was like what the heck, weren't you keeping an eye on her. He wondered why she kept going back to the bedroom. Gotta love him for letting me get a third dog but I can't believe he missed that. He also missed witnessing the ordeal with Prince....
I might contact Buddy Belt!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> LOL BG chewed off one of Sonny's I left on. I left it on after his surgery (neuter) to make it easy on him for potty breaks picking up etc. Thankfully it was just a puppia but the Diva did not approve.
> 
> I would try a little of the spray on the damaged one to see if it harms the leather. I would also contact BB to see if their is a warranty etc. Not sure if she chewed through it but no harm in asking.



No replacement due to chewing is explicitly mentioned in the warranty! BUMMER!

Buddy Belts » Warranty & Warranty Request Form


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> No replacement due to chewing is explicitly mentioned in the warranty! BUMMER!
> 
> Buddy Belts » Warranty & Warranty Request Form


I was not sure! Darn!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe chewed through the leg hole of her buddy belt about 45 minutes after getting it. That's why I've never bought another. We haven't had an issue with any other brand. I think it's because of the yummy leather. Buddy belts are great, but because I don't want that to happen again we don't use them. And it really stinks that buddy belt doesn't cover chewing. But this seems to be common. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> Chloe chewed through the leg hole of her buddy belt about 45 minutes after getting it. That's why I've never bought another. We haven't had an issue with any other brand. I think it's because of the yummy leather. Buddy belts are great, but because I don't want that to happen again we don't use them. And it really stinks that buddy belt doesn't cover chewing. But this seems to be common.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Have you found something else that is comparable in design to the buddy belt?


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! That really sucks! Sorry. 

I've been following along with all the Buddy Belt threads, and I was getting curious about them. However, the price held me back. And I knew that, with my luck, Cai would destroy it. I found something that seems similar. It's a harness from Scrappy Pets. Scrappy Pets Recycled Leather Pet Accessories

They don't have the selection that Buddy Belt has, but they are cheaper. Their products are made from the leftover leather scraps from the luxury handbag industry. I thought this was very cool! I ordered it on Wednesday afternoon and it came today! Super fast! I bought the Eco-Essentials one which is dye free, more eco friendly, and the cheapest one.  I wanted to see how Cai took to it. He was a little confused at first, but he seems to walk just fine in it. It's raining a lot now, so we haven't had a chance to really test it. Although he did try to run after a cat with it, and didn't seem constricted at all! Lol I'll probably post my thoughts on it after we have a chance to get a feel for it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Have you found something else that is comparable in design to the buddy belt?


No, I stay away from leather because of this. My favorite harnesses are Susan Lanci harnesses. The sizing is a little tricky on them though. But I might could help you with it if you decide to go that route. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

This site looks fantastic, and there's a good selection on the website. I was delighted to see that they ship internationally - but then discovered that shipping charges are nearly as much as the harness itself! Boo! Will look forward to hearing what you think of it (and perhaps a photo?).


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> This site looks fantastic, and there's a good selection on the website. I was delighted to see that they ship internationally - but then discovered that shipping charges are nearly as much as the harness itself! Boo! Will look forward to hearing what you think of it (and perhaps a photo?).


Wow! Can't believe how expensive shipping is! . Here is a video from G. W. Little, a site that sells them.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Wow! That really sucks! Sorry.
> 
> I've been following along with all the Buddy Belt threads, and I was getting curious about them. However, the price held me back. And I knew that, with my luck, Cai would destroy it. I found something that seems similar. It's a harness from Scrappy Pets. Scrappy Pets Recycled Leather Pet Accessories
> 
> They don't have the selection that Buddy Belt has, but they are cheaper. Their products are made from the leftover leather scraps from the luxury handbag industry. I thought this was very cool! I ordered it on Wednesday afternoon and it came today! Super fast! I bought the Eco-Essentials one which is dye free, more eco friendly, and the cheapest one.  I wanted to see how Cai took to it. He was a little confused at first, but he seems to walk just fine in it. It's raining a lot now, so we haven't had a chance to really test it. Although he did try to run after a cat with it, and didn't seem constricted at all! Lol I'll probably post my thoughts on it after we have a chance to get a feel for it.



I was just looking at those. Let me know how it works out and a picture if you have the time!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not totally sure but I think pigeonsheep has tried the scrappy kind. 

So sad for you that the gorgeous pink harness is destroyed. At least you know sizing now though in case a sale pops up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Jayda said:


> No replacement due to chewing is explicitly mentioned in the warranty! BUMMER!
> 
> I use the Lupine Collars and harnesses. All Lupine products are guaranteed for life, even if chewed. Lots of cute patterns and they are adjustable. Actually the only harnesses I have found that fit right on my guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok. Cai is not cooperating and is trying to eat the thing! He is also a bit damp on his belly because he wanted to go outside for a bit. (I didn't have this on him outside.) I dont like handling wet dogs so I tried to make it quick! These are the best I can do right now

Size 2 Eco-Essentials. This is the very basic one. Priced at $19.97 + $2.95 shipping in the US.



Side view



Front view



That little spot in the top left corner is from him putting it in his mouth and trying to bite it. Lol We haven't had a chance to do any long walks with it because of all the rain. More is expected tomorrow, so I guess we will have to wait until Monday to see how he does on "real" walks.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, we have now gone on three normal walks with this harness. During the first 15 seconds of the first walk, Cai tried to bite through it, twice.  After that, he left it alone and just walked the way he normally does. It doesn't seem to bother him at all physically. He runs away when he sees me coming with it like he does with his over the head Puppia. So no improvement with that little problem. Lol It's really soft, no rubbing so far, comes off easily, yet secure when on. It seems like a great harness. However, I couldn't see myself buying another one. This is only because Cai is a long coat, a double long coat. If I had a short coat, I think I would probably buy more. At 9 months old this is the view from above:



And this is after he has been shedding a crap load of hair every day for close to a month now (Getting rid of his summer coat :foxes15 There would really be no point in getting a "fancier" one. If we still have close to 15 months of hair growth to go before his full coat comes in, that thing will get lost in there! 

My thoughts as of today: If you have been interested in trying out one of the "Buddy Belt style" harnesses, go ahead and try this one. For $23, you really won't lose much if you don't like it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it a bellyband you mean? Try a pee suit instead hehe..that closes on the back  Very hard to get out of..mine dosen*t use it, but I have one for guests males hehe..


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Is it a bellyband you mean? Try a pee suit instead hehe..that closes on the back  Very hard to get out of..mine dosen*t use it, but I have one for guests males hehe..


Oh no . This is a harness for walking dogs. It is like the popular Buddy Belt brand, but cheaper. Very thankful I don't need a pee suit for Cai. I couldn't imagine that!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh good to hear hihi..no I*m glad I don*t need one eighter hehe..my Dominant boy would never pee in his own nest


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

The same thing happened to bells buddy belt. I left it on for a little while after we got back from a walk. I want really paying attention and I think boo decided to chew it off of bell. It was totally ruined, I had to order her a new one. I'm much more careful now. I only leave them on when I'm watching them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Ok. Cai is not cooperating and is trying to eat the thing! He is also a bit damp on his belly because he wanted to go outside for a bit. (I didn't have this on him outside.) I dont like handling wet dogs so I tried to make it quick! These are the best I can do right now
> 
> Size 2 Eco-Essentials. This is the very basic one. Priced at $19.97 + $2.95 shipping in the US.
> 
> ...


Couple of questions where did you find the Scrappy Pet for $19.95? What website? Also is the round thing on the front chest a snap or is it permanent?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

BellsMommy22 said:


> The same thing happened to bells buddy belt. I left it on for a little while after we got back from a walk. I want really paying attention and I think boo decided to chew it off of bell. It was totally ruined, I had to order her a new one. I'm much more careful now. I only leave them on when I'm watching them.


I ended up ordering a new one too since I had the matching leash. I have had it since this weekend, so far so good. Like you, I watch her carefully and take it off immediately after a walk.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> Couple of questions where did you find the Scrappy Pet for $19.95? What website? Also is the round thing on the front chest a snap or is it permanent?


I think the snap is permanent. What I like is that allows each side to rotate (I think).


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, the snap is permanent. It is designed to let each side move on it's on to make walking easier. It only opens or closes if you press the notch on the snap. You can see it in the video link I posted. 

I bought it from their website. It is $19.97 for the Eco-Essentials in sizes 1 and 2.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Yes, the snap is permanent. It is designed to let each side move on it's on to make walking easier. It only opens or closes if you press the notch on the snap. You can see it in the video link I posted.
> 
> I bought it from their website. It is $19.97 for the Eco-Essentials in sizes 1 and 2.


Can you please post a link to the website as I could not find it. 

Interesting! Hm I do not like velcro etc that can open up and I like that it moves seperate of each other.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Scrappy Pets Recycled Leather Pet Accessories


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! I kept searching for Eco Essentials LOL


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Huly said:


> Thanks! I kept searching for Eco Essentials LOL


Lol. No problem.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Lol. No problem.


I have not finished my morning coffee yet


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> This site looks fantastic, and there's a good selection on the website. I was delighted to see that they ship internationally - but then discovered that shipping charges are nearly as much as the harness itself! Boo! Will look forward to hearing what you think of it (and perhaps a photo?).


I was thinking of getting one. If i do you, if you would like you can jump in on my order and i can mail it to you, which should be cheaper, I can mark it as a gift and avoid the customs charge. I'll let you know what I decide. What did they say shipping was to you?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm interested to see everyone's scrappy harnesses when they get them, especially people who have had buddy belts. I wonder how they compare. Even with the new 2.5 size from buddy belt, they just don't fit Odie well and always "flare" out behind her legs.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pico chewed through his 2 minutes after i put it on him the first time! I took it to a shoe repair shop and they fixed it for 12 bucks!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

We got our replacement into the mail today.....very happy to have a buddy Belt again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm interested to see everyone's scrappy harnesses when they get them, especially people who have had buddy belts. I wonder how they compare. Even with the new 2.5 size from buddy belt, they just don't fit Odie well and always "flare" out behind her legs.


Did u try the size 2.5 already? Still no good?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

